# Verarbeitende Berufe im Top-Niveau



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2011)

Derzeit ist es ja so, das die maximal herzustellenden Dinge Chaoskugeln kosten sowie den Stoff, den man eh schon die ganze Zeit benötigt. (...außer Schneider, bei denen ist es besser geregelt.)

Ich möchte mich gar nicht so auf die Chaoskugeln einlassen und mich drüber ärgern/freuen, sondern vielmehr eine andere "Idee" vorstellen.

Ich möchte (wieder) andere Mats, die gebraucht werden. Einen Gegenstand, den man nicht wie makelloser Bälger einfach gegen 10 Leder eintauschen kann.

Ein seltener Drop (relativ selten  ), den man z.B. 60 x benötigt, um diesen Gegenstand herzustellen. Hinzu gerne noch das eine oder andere flüchtige Element.

Das führt dazu, das wirklich gefarmt werden muss, um einen solchen Gegenstand zu kaufen. Wir sind mittlerweile wieder so weit, das alle einfach das gleiche Leder farmen, man daraus bequem schweres Leder machen kann, umtauschen kann und für 300 Gold Matkosten erhält.

Würde der Balg eine Droprate von mehr als 0,16% bekommen, aber nicht tauschbar sein (tauschbar = Leder gegen Balg) und man 60 Stück davon benötigen, würden die Leute wieder richtig für ihren Beruf schuften oder andererseits wirklich Gold mit farmen machen können, obwohl die Menge nicht so hoch wird wie derzeit bei allen Farmobjekten, wo man dann 80 x 20er Stacks ins Ah stellt nach einigen Stunden Farmzeit.

Das ganze ist natürlich übertragbar auf die anderen Berufe. Dann gibt es wieder eine Art Titan (vllt als Zufallsdrop bei anderen Adern (Vgl. Frostlotus KK)), die unheimlich selten ist und viel als "Beruf" bringt und wird unabhängig von den alten Stoffen wie das normale Leder/Obsidiumerz.

Zusätzlich würde ich mir wünschen, mehr als 2 Dinge für eine Klasse produzieren zu können. Ich sehe keinen Grund, nicht 348er oder 350er (ILvl bewusst gewählt) "Köpfe" herzustellen. Ich find es blöd, erst das Abhärtungsset und danach nur noch die 2 359er Teile erhältlich sind...

Das System als Schneider finde ich mal wieder viel schöner, weil dieser unabhängig von Chaoskugeln ist. Dafür ist eben hier wieder die Überfarmung da.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> ...würden die Leute wieder richtig für ihren Beruf schuften oder andererseits wirklich Gold mit farmen machen können...



Und genau da ist das Problem... die Berufe sind nicht der Hauptbestandteil des Spiels sondern der PVE/PVP content und daher sollen die Spieler ihre Zeit nicht mit unnoetiger farmerei verschwenden. Wenn du diese seltenen Items hast, die fuer Unmengen Gold angeboten werden, werden sich diese viele Spieler nciht leisten koennen und greifen auf Goldseller zurueck, was damit gemindert wird dass viele Produkte guenstiger im AH angeboten werden und sich mehr Spieler leisten koennen ohne Gold zu kaufen.

Ich hoffe es wird klar worauf ich hinaus will


----------



## gloob (19. Januar 2011)

ich halte die idee für schwachsinn,man verbringt schon so genug zeit mit farmen. ich hab z.b. beim kürschnern von 450-525 nicht 1 makeloser balg bekommen,wenn ich dann 60 davon sammeln soll.....zudem wird das meiste ja relativ schnell mal ausgetauscht,was den aufwand ja mal gar nicht rechtfertigen würde.von den mats für 1 flask was nur ne stunde hält mag ich gar nicht anfangen. aber es gibt ja einige legendary wo man solche mats braucht,kannst die ja die farmen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube du würdest dich in Aion sehr wohl fühlen. Das Spiel besteht zu 50% aus farmen :-)

Es wäre natürlich schön wenn die Verknüpfung der Berufe viel stärker wäre, so wie es zu klassik Zeiten mal der Fall war. Dass viele High End Rezepte nur durch zuarbeiten von anderen Berufen möglich waren. Ich denke nur an Tiefsteinsalz dass der Ingenieur in raffiniertes Tiefsteinsalz verwandelt hat damit der Lederer Bälge gerben konnte. Oder das verzauberte Leder usw. Das fehlt mir.


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es eher schade, das speziell bei Lederverarbeitung (Andere Berufe kenne ich nicht) die epischen Gegenstände eigentlich zum herstellen kein Leder brauchen. Man brauch einen Balg, jede menge flüchtige sachen und 2 kugeln. Ich hätte lieber eine Kugel rausgenommen und dafür 20 schweres primitives leder reingepackt, damit man es noch als Lederverarbeitungsitem bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2011)

gloob schrieb:


> ich halte die idee für schwachsinn,man verbringt schon so genug zeit mit farmen. ich hab z.b. beim kürschnern von 450-525 nicht 1 makeloser balg bekommen,wenn ich dann 60 davon sammeln soll.....zudem wird das meiste ja relativ schnell mal ausgetauscht,was den aufwand ja mal gar nicht rechtfertigen würde.von den mats für 1 flask was nur ne stunde hält mag ich gar nicht anfangen. aber es gibt ja einige legendary wo man solche mats braucht,kannst die ja die farmen.



Ich sage es mal so. Natürlich will ich nicht die makellose Bälger Rate haben und davon 60 Stück. Das wäre vollkommen übertrieben, aber sie sollen eben SELTEN sein, sodass man eben nicht ins ah schaut und 80 Stacks a 20 Stück für den gleichen Preis findet und insgesamt 4000 Leder kaufen könnte. Sodass man schließlich beim farmen für eine halbe Stunde (zumindest ich mache da 100 Leder) vllt 5 Bälger hätte. Da wäre 20 Bälger durchaus angemessen.

Das zuspielen von anderen Berufen halte ich für falsch, seitdem viele einfach Beruftwinks haben.

An diese Geschichte mit PvE/PVP und nicht Berufcontent...
Berufe sind ein Element von WoW genauso wie die Quests, verfallen aber derzeit mehr und mehr in den Hintergrund. Die aktuellen Rezepte sind nicht mehr als "was willst du für die Kugeln". Das hochziehen der Berufe auch im Catabereich, wo vieles noch "überteuert" angeboten wird (ich lasse mich jetzt nicht auf eine Diskussion bez. teuer/billig ein..) dauert nur kurze Zeit, zumindest in den meißten Berufen.

Berufe sollen auf keinen Fall alles in WoW sein, aber diese Hobbies, wo man etwas sammelt und schließlich produziert noch an den Händler verkauft, weil es im AH nichts wert ist, ist doch Humbug.

Seltenere Drops verhindern dieses Bild.


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2011)

Du machst nur 100 Leder in einer halben Stunde?


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Du machst nur 100 Leder in einer halben Stunde?




Affli...Dot setzen, sterben lassen, einsammeln. Wobei einsammeln da eindeutig der fieseste Part ist. Dauert immer ewig


----------



## Theopa (22. Januar 2011)

Es fehlen ganz einfach Rezepte. Und dabei sollten wirklich mehr Itemlevel abgedeckt werden.

- 333er Teile, die dann nur ein paar Leder/Barren/Stoffballen etc. kosten + wenige "besondere Items", also vllt. nen Balg beim Lederer oder ein paar Pyriumbarren beim Schmied

- 346er Teile, die mehr Leder und mehr "besondere Items" benötigen, + evtl. ein paar Mats aus einem anderen Beruf. Also beispielsweise ein Kettenrüstungsteil, dass 20 schweres primitives Leder, 2 Bälge und 5 gehärtete Elementiumbarren braucht. 

- 359er Teile, die von allen Mats noch ein klein wenig mehr brauchen, + zusätzlich noch Kugeln. 


Kugeln für 346er Teile (bei Waffen teilweise der Fall) halte ich für sinnlos. Wer eine Kugel ergattern kann, ist normalerweise sowieso schon in 346er-Richtung equipt, wieso dann die Kugel und eine gute Menge an Mats für ein Item rauswerfen das beim nächsten Boss ersetzt werden kann?


----------

